

Everything I Ever Learned about JVM Performance Tuning At Twitter (video) - eneveu
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/JVM-Performance-Tuning-twitter

======
eneveu
The video was posted on InfoQ on December 23. Since the presentation's slides
got a good reception on HN two months ago, I thought HNers might be interested
in the video.

Previous discussion of the slides at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3169678>

